

All Google search results marked as malware (link to pic in case it gets fixed) - jsdalton
http://i44.tinypic.com/2qbub9j.png

======
pavehawk
Same here. It doesn't matter what I search for. All "sites may harm your
computer."

A software release gone wrong?

